# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Image en fond de cellule?

## AlainCH

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai une question un peu plus esthetique a present.
J'aimerais inserer une image dans une cellule, puis la mettre en fond de celle ci (une sorte de "fill"). Ou au moins pouvoir ecrire par dessus l'image. J'ai essaye les methodes "passer en arriere plan", sans succes. 
Rappel: excel 2007.

merci pour votre aide!

Alain

----------

